# Doesn't want Raw?



## ClaireG (Jan 21, 2013)

I recently adopted a 3 year old Vizsla. He was on kibble food his whole life and doesn't have a very nice coat. I feed my Aussie raw Turkey Necks, chicken backs, beef hearts, the general raw food diet. 
I offered Nico a Chicken Back this morning and he walked away! My Aussie LOVES his food! My bosses Vizsla has eaten raw food her whole life and she has beautiful teeth and an amazing coat. 
I'm going to try and get the one that's ground up and start there, I don't think he understands how to eat it. 
Has anyone else had any problems feeding raw?


----------



## threefsh (Apr 25, 2011)

That's really strange... the only time Riley has ever put her nose up to raw food was after a few months of us hiding pills in it. Have you tried raw marrow bones? My two adore them.


----------



## dmak (Jul 25, 2012)

Try mixing the raw with the kibble for a few days to transistion him. It will help him figure out how to do the raw thing


----------



## lilyloo (Jun 20, 2012)

We got free samples of Orijen Raw from our feed store. We put it down for Ruby and she would NOT even touch it. This was a few months ago when she was quite young still. 

I agree, try mixing it with kibble.


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

Ground meat mixes well with kibble. No need to worry about enzymes and it will always be balanced.


----------



## gunnr (Aug 14, 2009)

ClaireG

Put him back on his usual kibble, even if it is low quality, and transition him over slowly. He probably doesn't even recognize it as food. he will though.


----------



## SkyyMax (Apr 5, 2012)

The first time I gave raw bones to our dogs, they did not have any interest in it and looked at me like "What am I suppose to do with this thing?"

They are on kibble, but get raw treats now and then.

So instead of bones, I offered small pieces of raw meat - they inhaled it. From that point on they look forward to getting raw bones.


----------



## maplevizsla (Oct 26, 2012)

I remember Titan spat out raw moose heart when I gave it to him, he was about 4 months then - this weekend I gave the V's some venison meat from the chops and they went nuts for it (Brandy ate a raw diet for the majority of her younger years). All my dogs have loved raw marrow or knuckle bones.


----------

